# My ministash



## Krista (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess it's not really "mini" but it's small compared to some of yours!!
























I think the only thing that's missing here is my Slicked Pink lip gelee.

The fluidliners are Blacktrack and Dipdown. The lipliner is Whirl, the Powerpoint is Engraved.


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice stash you've got there!!!  I love your lippies!!!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 10, 2005)

good stuff!....your pics are so bright and clear too lol...what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 10, 2005)

I luv your stash!!!! Esp. all the colors of your lipglosses~! So so pretty~~ It's a really good spread


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well I dont think its mini at all


----------



## Krista (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_good stuff!....your pics are so bright and clear too lol...what kind of camera do you have?_

 

Ummmm it's my dad's...I think it's an Olympus. I love it!


----------



## vircore (Dec 10, 2005)

ohh i love your eye shadows and pigments ^_^


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 
_Nice stash you've got there!!!  I love your lippies!!!_

 
i 100% agree!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 10, 2005)

Uhmm, I just Pm'd you and this is the message I got...

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:  
Krista has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space


----------



## Krista (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_Uhmm, I just Pm'd you and this is the message I got...

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:  
Krista has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space_

 
K try now, I just deleted a bunch.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 10, 2005)

nice ...


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 18, 2005)

Love your l/s collection, bigger than mine! Would you mind posting what colours you have there?


----------



## Krista (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Love your l/s collection, bigger than mine! Would you mind posting what colours you have there?_

 

I can try!!!
Ok, these aren't in order, but I will put them in order later when I can get a better look at my stash!!!

Flutterby x 2 (the one in the box is a backup)
Pink Aperitif
O
Hug Me
Midimauve
Viva Glam I
Viva Glam V
Frenzy
Honey Lust
Snob
High Tea

I think that's it. I can't remember which one isn't pictured, but I will post them in order later!! I hope that helps a bit!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 18, 2005)

what are the lipglaases?


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 19, 2005)

wow! i love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you have one really mean as eye shawdow collection there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What number/ type of fake lashes are those that you have?? They look pretty!


----------



## Krista (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_what are the lipglaases?_

 

From L to R:

Underage
Garden
Lustrewhite
Flash of Flesh
Love Nectar
Coco Mix Pro Longwear without the gloss
Who's that Lady? 

I also have Slicked Pink which is not pictured.


----------



## Krista (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_wow! i love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you have one really mean as eye shawdow collection there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What number/ type of fake lashes are those that you have?? They look pretty!_

 

thanks! The lashes are #7. I also bought #4 and I'm getting another pair today! yay for fake lashes!


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice stash you have there.  Enjoy.


----------



## breathless (Dec 24, 2005)

so cute! i love your color choices!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 24, 2005)

I love your ministash you got some nice colors!


----------



## umademesmyle (Dec 28, 2005)

i love the mac 15 palattes.. i want one with all neutral colors.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i can't find one though.. lovely collection!


----------

